# Apagador de luz a control remoto



## Javierrincon (Ene 11, 2006)

Saludos. 
Necesito un esquema y explicación o por lo menos el esquema de un circuito para un apagador a control remoto. Para trabajar con un voltaje de 110 AC. El circuito seria como un interruptor que responderia a un control remoto universal. Para apagar o encender la luz. Lo he buscado en el google pero no consigo ningun esquema. Solo aparatos ya fabricados para la venta. Por favor agradesco todo la ayuda. Gracias


----------



## amparopaola (Feb 17, 2006)

El circuito lo puedes encontrar en la siguiente dirección:

http://www.electronicsforu.com/electronicsforu/lab/default.asp?s=h
Elige el número siete "IR Remote Switch"

Espero te sea de utilidad.

Saludos


----------



## circuito (Mar 23, 2006)

Hola...

Quisiera saber donde se consiguen estos productos y los precios que tienen... estoy proximo a sacar el mio y estoy haciendo un estudio del mercado.

gracias


----------



## OptimusTronic (Oct 26, 2007)

gracias amparopaola por la pagina hay circuitos interesantes.


----------



## jcarlosr (Abr 24, 2008)

yo tambien estoy en esa 
pero con un cd40106 y un fototransistor


----------



## robinson sierra (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola, yo estoy haciendo ese mismo circuito, y resulto mucho mas facil con un fototransistor el cual ya biene con el amplificador operacional y a este no le afecta luz anbiente


----------



## leop4 (Ago 1, 2008)

yo ise este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm pero no encuentro la manera de que cuando presiones el boton el rele se apage hay que tener el boton apretado para que se apague si lo soltas la luz se prende. lo habre echo mal? o es asi el circuito?.


----------



## Gabf (Ago 1, 2008)

leop4 te andubo el control remoto en si? que distancia tiene? Bueno para que lo que vos qeures de que se mantenga, con un poco de logica adicional (FlipFlops) lo podes hacer.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 1, 2008)

si anduvo bien pero que es eso de flip flops?


----------



## Gabf (Ago 1, 2008)

son circuitos logicos, memorias basicas. No estoy seguro como pero usando flip flops se arregla el problema que tenes... fijate algun tutorial. 

que alcance tiene el control?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2008)

Tambien se puede usar un tiristor.


----------



## _PKT_ (Ago 21, 2008)

hola a todos 
implemente este circuito q citaron anteriormente (http://www.electronicsforu.com/electronicsforu/lab/default.asp?s=h ) y bueno consegui todos los componentes a excepción del sensor infrarrojo, me vendieron uno con tres patillas pero tengo dudas con respecto a su posicion, no tiene ningun codigo ni nada tiene una parte achatada como los led comunes, ahi les mando la fato del sensor IR, al parecer esa debe de ser la falla de mi circuito porq no funciona esa etapa.

gracias por su atensión.


----------



## Gabf (Ago 24, 2008)

en el diagrama parece mostrarte los pines del IR


----------



## sony (Ago 24, 2008)

bueno yo estoy intentando hacerlo mismo no importa si es por radio frecuencia ,
o infrarorojo  me surge la idea de hacerlo por medio de un c.i 4017
on flip flop.
saludos


----------



## jwjimenez (Sep 3, 2008)

yo tengo una duda necesito saber con que puedo reemplazar el amplificador operacional lm308 para que me funcione el circuito 

si me pueden colaborar gracias


----------



## burren (Sep 6, 2008)

bueno esto es el inicio de algo como le que intentan hacer espero y ayude pronto subo lo demas del proyecto

YouTube - optotransistor y led ir


----------



## rip@ (Sep 10, 2008)

hola a todos! como funciona el IR sensor, cómo es físicamente?
http://www.electronicsforu.com/elec...t/feb2003/mar02_IR.pdf&title=IR Remote Switch


----------



## burren (Sep 21, 2008)

bueno yo tambien alguna vez pregtunte eso y lo primero es que tipo de receptor el que traen los equipos vcr y tv general mente es un cuadrado con 3 patas vcc, gnd y output la distribucion varia de acuerdo con el data sheet de cada uno, y el que pusieron en la pagina de arriba es muy comun en los controles para los ventiladores (fan) y hay mismo tiene la distribucion de los pines, y como funcionan bueno cada uno trabaja a frecuencias que van si no mas me equivoco de 35khz a 45 khz moduladora y se monta la señal que se ocupe y estos sensores los captan y producen una sañal en la pata output ya solo debes jugar con el emisor para lograr tu objetivo espero sea de algo util la explicacion pronto subo el circuito completo sssss es por el timepo que no lo e hecho trabajo, familia, cotorreos, etc.


----------



## 15584104 (Sep 28, 2008)

mira esto ...yo lo arme y me andubo (;


----------



## Newmate (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola, respondiendo al pedido original que genero este tema, les cuento que acabo de agregar un tema con un circuito como el que se pide. Lo rediseñe yo con las ideas que saqué después de buscar mucho y no encontrar algo que ande. El tema tiene como asunto "interruptor a control remoto IR"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/interruptor-control-remoto-16343/


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 30, 2008)

Tambien pueden usar el buscador del foro que no muerde!


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 4, 2009)

pero el circuito que hizo 15584104 hace que el led parpadee y no que quede fijo 
yo lo hice y me anduvo pero me parpadea


----------



## chiqoelectro (Ene 5, 2009)

leop4 el circuito dice "...la señal es insertada a un detector de tono (el LM567) el cual accionará su salida solo cuando en su entrada tenga un tono cuya frecuencia se corresponda con la ajustada en el potenciómetro de 50K." creo qe solamente prende el relé cuando le llega la frecuencia (cuando apretas el switch) qisas se puede arreglar usando un pushboton "activado en descanso" asi se mantiene presionado, pero qisas gaste mucha pila del emisor i el reseptor :s. yo lo voi a hacer seguramente. si te funciona por favor haceme llegar la solucion por si tengo el mimso problema.

tambien podes cambiar el tipo de relé, busca los diferentes tipos.


----------



## joaquin (May 16, 2009)

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> mira esto ...yo lo arme y me andubo (;



anduvo? con una continua es muy dificil transmitir via IR. eso deberia oscilar con transistores para que emita bien, tenes el esquema del receptor tambien?


----------



## pavoni (Sep 14, 2012)

Javierrincon dijo:


> Saludos.
> Necesito un esquema y explicación o por lo menos el esquema de un circuito para un apagador a control remoto. Para trabajar con un voltaje de 110 AC. El circuito seria como un interruptor que responderia a un control remoto universal. Para apagar o encender la luz. Lo he buscado en el google pero no consigo ningun esquema. Solo aparatos ya fabricados para la venta. Por favor agradesco todo la ayuda. Gracias



Amigo yo lo hice con un DVD ,Lo desarme y busque sus salidas de voltaje y encontre una salida de 12 voltios negativos ,esta salida le puse un RELAY de 12v.cuando prendo con el control remoto me me vota los 12v y cuando lo apago se va a cero v. La fuente trabaja con 220v.


----------

